# Breakfest



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fired up the rocket stove this mornin. Popped the lid on a jar a bacon, cooked up in a cast iron pan, then some fresh scrambled eggs an toast with homemade grape jelly.

Yup, stove works good an the food was great! Nice little test run.

Ah ifin only the sheeple could learn ta live like this.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And what .... NO PICTURES!!!

LOL

Sounds like a grand way to start the day!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Tryin ta cook with granddaughters runin all over the place. Weren't no time fer pictures, barely had time ta eat!


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome breakfast!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

rhiana said:


> Sounds like an awesome breakfast!


I agree, sounds like a lot of great fun. I bet the granddaughters had almost as much fun as the grandparents.


----------

